# MapLe Island (Muskegon River)



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

It is my understanding that the Maple River connects to the Muskegon River just to the east of the bridge at Maple Island and rejoins the river to the west. Has anyone paddled this stretch?


----------



## SkiTownSportsman (Feb 22, 2012)

Very tight. Very shallow. Wouldn't recommend it.


----------

